# Team WA Battle @ Joe's - March 13th



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Good fight today guys. We left our opponents in ashes and crawling home on their nubs. 

So, everyone agrees, Joe's is awesome. And the 13th works for most everyone... So, IT'S ON!! 

We usually do a sign up, but I think we should work on that carpooling thing we were all talking about. 

Car 1: 
Mortanis 
Juicestain
Smelvis (comin from some wooded area up north)


Car 2: 
Magnate 
Rick
_________ (comin from Seattle)


We also have a couple people comin' from down around Oly... Vinny and Gary####, maybe you two want to carpool... maybe not... throw down a car 3 if you do. 

Anyone else in coming along, throw yourself down as a driver, or ask to be a rider... 

Also, it's always good to buy sticks from Joe's, but you don't have to. While we should buy more next time, I always think it's fun to bring some extras to trade... So if you've got the travel gear (and I know most of you do!) bring some extras, let's throw 'em on the table or do a localized pass or something. Could be good times! 

Alright! Post your confirmations and cars below! The cigars will not escape our onslaught!!
lane:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm good to go for next time. I'm sure the joint doesn't mind this _hooligan_ bringing his own sticks, I bought 4 $10+ sticks. 2 for me and 2 for my _brilliant_ driver Mortanis. The local pass thing is a good idea. _Perhaps_ a grab bag were we all throw a stick in and then fish out a mystery stick. I had another _delicious_ time and hope to see you all again next month.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Battle @ Joe's? that reminds me that the Paquio fight is that night, do you guys know if they get HBO pay-per view boxing there? I think I heard they do the UFC fights.

In regards to carpooling, I ride with Jesse, and we can pick up Dave on our way.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I've seen UFC fights there, but never on the center screens - always on one of the side screens...


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in and would be happy to car pool with Gary.
Perhaps we bring a handful of want to bomb sticks and find someone to send them to the troops for us? Just a thought.
I had a great time...
Vinnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> I'm in and would be happy to car pool with Gary.
> Perhaps we bring a handful of want to bomb sticks and find someone to send them to the troops for us? Just a thought.
> I had a great time...
> Vinnie


Totally... I brought a 5-er for the troops, but the messenger was busy :washing:


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Was going to do my usual sign up, but I see I'm already on the list and registered as a designated driver! I'm going to get me a jaunty little hat and black leather gloves.

It'd actually be kinda cool to do a UFC at Joe's if they host them, main screen or no. I used to be pretty big into UFC, but my attention on it has waned due mostly to the baggage that went along with. Smoking up a few sticks with a couple of those Baltika 6 porters sounds like a good way to spend a UFC evening.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't really know much about UFC... so, someone might want to propose a different date and time if we want to pull that off.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Regarding the car pool thing, my current plan is to drive myself. Looking forward to seeing you all again, and I plan to bring some sticks with me this time around.

:idea:


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm most likely up for the Seattle carpool... unless it's a really nice day (then I might have to drop the kayak in the water for a bit down there, and meet ya'll after that).


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Screw it, let's go for record carbon footprint! :smoke2:lane::smoke2::car::smoke2:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Car 3 Eastside
Jesse
Sean 
_____
_____


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking forward to it. I will probably end up going down solo since I may need to make an early exit depending on how long my wife lets me goof off while she watches our lil' one. 

Any chance any of you ride motorcycles? I'll probably ride down if its decent.


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey I have a bike and would love to come hang out! Is anyone else motorcycling it from the seattle area?


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool. Lets see what the weather is going to do and plan from there. I'll be coming from the north end in Shoreline. What do you ride?


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 07 ZX6R, I really hope the weather shapes up, I need to ride in something other than rain! Lets keep and eye on the weather and see if it works out. I live in West Seattle so its right on your way.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Fun. I like it - ride 'n herf! They better not put us in charge otherwise these meet-ups could end up hours away at the end of some twisty highways.


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah hope some of them have sports cars or their drive will suck once we're in charge of things.


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

Aww snap, Girlfriend is taking me out for my birthday on the 13th. I hate to have to back out, but I'll have to do this some other day.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

You can't even come for a little while? It's YOUR birthday!! I'll even buy an awesome stick!

You can even be home by 5pm, in plenty of time to go do dinner and a movie with the woman!!

[Your woman's cool, though... I understand if you can't]


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

We are actually doing more than just dinner. Too much stuff and its been planned. I will just have to come to a different ufc night, they happen all the time anyways.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Understandable. We'll ride 'n herf next time -- its going to be a long, hot, summer (I'm an optimist)

Happy B-Day in advance.


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks all, I will definitely be puffin on my birthday (which is actually the 16th).


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

....


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

see ya'll next week :smoke:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

We should have had an outdoor herf someplace today. Damn its nice out there!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> We should have had an outdoor herf someplace today. Damn its nice out there!


I bailed on work early today and am about to walk outside with this Riqueza.


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I bailed on work early today and am about to walk outside with this Riqueza.


yeah, I'm thinking I'll have to go for a walk around Alki with a stogie... hoping to get a couple more things done first tho'...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

rick said:


> yeah, I'm thinking I'll have to go for a walk around Alki with a stogie... hoping to get a couple more things done first tho'...


I'd roll over there to join you, but I'm gonna be at El Camino in Fremont at 5pm.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey there folks. I'd love to try and make it to this, but I've got some plans for the evening. I figure I might be able to swing by for a little while depending on where it is. I have no idea where Joe's is though. And what time would everyone be meeting up? It'd be nice to meet some local guys one of these days.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Hey there folks. I'd love to try and make it to this, but I've got some plans for the evening. I figure I might be able to swing by for a little while depending on where it is. I have no idea where Joe's is though. And what time would everyone be meeting up? It'd be nice to meet some local guys one of these days.


Man, we didn't even know you were here! Invite us as friends!!

Join the WA Herf group!!

Smokey Joe's is in Fife... pretty much the north end of Tacoma. From monty you're talkin like 90 - 120 minutes I think... I have a client in Gray's harbor that I have to drive out once a year, and i know someone from Anchor bank that lives in monty, but i don't go there much.

The meet's at 2pm to about 6pm. Hope you can make it.

Google search, smokey joe's lounge, fife, wa.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Man, we didn't even know you were here! Invite us as friends!!
> 
> Join the WA Herf group!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome 

I'm actually going to be up in Tacoma that day to meet up with a group of guys off of another forum that I frequent. So that should hopefully work out perfectly. Just got to nail down the time that I'll be doing that and I'll let you folks know for sure if I can make it or not.

Heh. I use Anchor Bank in Monte so I probably know the person you do. 

I google mapped Smokey Joe's Lounge and it kept asking me if I meant BJ's Bingo? Does that make sense to any of you?

And is it kosher for me to bring my own gars? I just pulled the trigger on 10 Arganese Unos from cigar.com since it seems like they've got an awesome deal going on and I've heard good things about Arganese lately. 5 packs for $7.95 and free shipping if you get two or more. 

I'm also going to look into adding you guys as friends. I'm still getting used to the layout of this board.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bj's is on the same property, Hi I'm dave hope to see you there!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> I'm actually going to be up in Tacoma that day to meet up with a group of guys off of another forum that I frequent. So that should hopefully work out perfectly. Just got to nail down the time that I'll be doing that and I'll let you folks know for sure if I can make it or not.
> 
> ...


COOL! Hope you do make it.

Yeah, you can totally bring your own smokes. In fact, I'm asking people to... I'm hoping we can do a little on the spot trade, or as mentioned above, maybe grab bag with blind draws. Whatever, just fun!

You'll see though, the place kicks ass. There's stuff sitting on their shelves that you can't find online. And they don't gouge at all...

Hope to see both you and Dave there! 
:drinking:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Getting close! Looking forward to smoking with you guys again and maybe seeing some new faces. A former coworker of mine I ran into the other day has recently took up cigar smoking and has expressed interest in coming down. I will know for sure tonight if he's gonna make it down. I definitely think us bike riders need to do a herf 'n ride sometime this summer.

:bump:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> I definitely think us bike riders need to do a herf 'n ride sometime this summer.
> 
> :bump:


Sweet - another rider. :thumb: Too bad the weather is looking marginal for this weekend. Slabbin' it on I-5 in the rain does not sound fun.

Looking forward to meeting you folks on Sat.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Too bad the weather is looking marginal for this weekend. Slabbin' it on I-5 in the rain does not sound fun.


+1. We have a few other ppl coming down from up here so might as well grab the car pool. Still a newbie rider really, this April will be 2 years riding for me and I really want to upgrade from my '08 EX500. Had my eye on the Triumph Daytona 675 for a long time now, hoping to pick one up in the next few months.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going on two years as well. Got my endorsement in the summer of 08. I really like the Daytona 675 too -- very cool bike. Seems like I've seen some real screaming deals for them lately...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll print a puffer fish to bring along to put on the table, so new folks can find the group!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

What time are folks planning to show up tomorrow? 1pm?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm riding with Justin and Josh and they said about 2:00


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be there between 1 and 2.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow, this time no date I have to rush home for after. 
Vinnie


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing and herf'n with you guys again, and meeting a few new folks as well.

:mrgreen:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wild 7evan and I, will be there at about 230 or so, Its effing going down


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

eff ya it is!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I will be missing out on this one. Went to bed with a sore throat and woke up with a terrible sore throat and headache. I have the feeling of bronchitis coming on and don't wanna spread it around. I'll miss you guys and see you next month. Smoke something good for me:smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> I will be missing out on this one. Went to bed with a sore throat and woke up with a terrible sore throat and headache. I have the feeling of bronchitis coming on and don't wanna spread it around. I'll miss you guys and see you next month. Smoke something good for me:smoke2:


We'll miss ya Justin and Josh, I'll be riding with Jesse and Sean!

Thanks for the Ride guy's!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> I will be missing out on this one. Went to bed with a sore throat and woke up with a terrible sore throat and headache. I have the feeling of bronchitis coming on and don't wanna spread it around. I'll miss you guys and see you next month. Smoke something good for me:smoke2:


Sorry to hear that Justin. Let me and Jesse know if your down this way before next month, we'll have a mini herf or somethin! Feel better man.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

On side note, My and some roomies, have been talking about a 2 times a mth, Cigar club at our house, starting . We live in kenmore, so when I have more details, we will post something up, we want to BBQ and maybe have theams, Like Maddies, or Robusto, or tat only days.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome time today, fellas. It was really great to meet all of you. Great location, good food and cigars, and most of all...great people. And the Huskies even won! 

Next time I'll come prepared with a traveldor... :behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to meet ya all 

Dave


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Another great herf today!!! Lots of fun Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

It was awesome! Great to meet Russ and Dave, we have a good group going. I'm looking forward to next month!
Vinnie


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> It was awesome! Great to meet Russ and Dave, we have a good group going. I'm looking forward to next month!
> Vinnie


*+1*; great meeting you two!

I'm already looking forward to next month; I'll bring several MoWRs to trade bros!

~Gary

:smoke2:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just love you guys


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Dammit!! I was only able to give out rep to one person... Everyone else says I have to spread around more rep!! CRAZINESS I tell you!!

Man, you guys, what a great time!! I had a blast! It was super fun passing around the humi's... chatting with everyone... smokes were awesome.

Dave, Sean and Jesse left with two FULL grocery bags of snacks, etc for the troops.

And I plan to post these pics in a couple places, but I wanted to throw these in here too. At the herf, I met Ducrider for the first time, and he brought along 5 sticks for me from the Noob PIF we were in. Then I traded Vinnie my empty, signed Padron box for 5 more sticks as planned in another thread. Then, Smelvis and JesseJava tagged teamed my ass on the MAW thread...

So many sticks came flying at me, with all the trading and gifts, etc. So, I decided to post everything together. Notice there are 2 bands with no cigars too... I think those caught on fire. :shock:























Thanks so much for the awesome load of sticks, guys. Jesse and Dave really did blow me away... :hug: Look closely... there are some highly coveted sticks on deck there.

And here's our link to the next gathering!! Can't wait!! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/266842-april-10th-team-wa-smokify-joes.html


----------

